# 

## Adam626

Na piętrze mam 2 łazienki z wanną i prysznicem. Zastanawiam się czy w dolnej łazience robić prysznic? czy zamiast prysznica dać bidet?

Na parterze 1 pokój gościnny i brak sypialni

----------


## kałamarz

My planujemy zrobić, choć pewnie będzie służył za schowek na mopy i wiadra.
Powód pierwszy zrobienia tego prysznica to gdyby się zdarzyło komuś z domowników złamać nogę i być zmuszonym do mieszkania na parterze.
Powód drugi zdarza się czasem coś myć pod prysznicem np. szufladę z zamrażarki. Trochę bez sensu byłoby to zanosić do łazienki na piętro.

----------


## Liwko

> Na piętrze mam 2 łazienki z wanną i prysznicem. Zastanawiam się czy w dolnej łazience robić prysznic? czy zamiast prysznica dać bidet?
> 
> Na parterze 1 pokój gościnny i brak sypialni


Mam i przez sześć lat używany był raptem kilka razy. Dzisiaj zrobiłbym zamiast niego pisuar. Naprawdę  :yes:

----------


## beatagl

Wszystko zależy jaką dużą masz łazienkę, bo jak mała to wszystkie za i przeciw trzeba brać pod uwagę a jak duża to można robić z rozmachem i bidet i prysznic i wannę a nawet wspomniany pisuar. Z drugiej strony po co Ci trzeci prysznic ?
Jeszcze jest istotna kwestia mianowicie czy lubicie brać prysznice czy kąpiel w wanie, mam znajomych którzy świadomie zrezygnowali całkowicie z prysznica bo wolą brać kąpiel ( i nie ograniczała ich powierzchnia )





> Mam i przez sześć lat używany był raptem kilka razy. Dzisiaj zrobiłbym zamiast niego pisuar. Naprawdę


Przepraszam ale nie widziałam nigdy u nikogo ani też nie wyobrażam sobie pisuaru w domu, ale może nie jestem "światowa "  :smile: 




> Powód drugi zdarza się czasem coś myć pod prysznicem np. szufladę z zamrażarki. Trochę bez sensu byłoby to zanosić do łazienki na piętro.


Nie można tego umyć w wannie ?

JA główną łazienkę mam na dole i będzie tam wanna i prysznic, a na górze tylko wanna ale za to ze " słuchawką " co by można było się ochlapać  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

nie jesteś  :smile:  O pisuarze w domu był watek we  wnętrzach i jedna forumowiczka ma i sobie chwali.

Ja zrobiłam sobie prysznic na dole do robienia prysznica kwiatkom., łatwego mycia klatki szynszyli, opłukiwania butów

----------


## beatagl

> nie jesteś  jedna forumowiczka ma i sobie chwali.


forumowiczka to sobie na pewno chwali pisuar hehehe :smile:

----------


## autorus

oczywiście, że prysznic. Pisuar , że tak powiem to relikt przeszłości. Wystarczy na zwykły kibelek dać nakładkę z deską elektroniczną i sprawa załatwiona.  
Do dostania na alledrogo. Używam od 2008 tj od pobytu w Japonii i nie ma takiej opcji abym to zmienił. Rodzina się tak przyzwyczaił do zawsze cieplej deski , że jakbym to zmienił to by mnie z domu eksmitowali  :wink:

----------


## jacek.zoo

pytanie bylo czy bidet czy prysznic. oczywiscie ze.prysznic bo z tego co rozumiem to jest lazienka dla gosci, obok pokoj goscinny.

a co do pisuaru, moj kuzyn ma, bajka  :smile:  dwa lata moja ladniejsza polowke meczylem o pisuar, nie dala sie.przekonac  :sad:

----------


## autorus

Ja to zrozumiałem tak, że kibelek już jest. No bo niby po co komuś sam bidet w łazience? Ale w sumie ludzie mają różne potrzeby.

----------


## Adam626

> Przepraszam ale nie widziałam nigdy u nikogo ani też nie wyobrażam sobie pisuaru w domu, ale może nie jestem "światowa "


Bo ona nie ma wacka :smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta6zhTDiA4E

----------


## Elfir

> forumowiczka to sobie na pewno chwali pisuar hehehe


dokładnie tak - chwali, bo w domu ma samych chłopów i skończyły się problemy z rozpryskiwanym moczem kiedy sikali na stojąco do sedesu.

autorus - jak wygląda nakładka na sedes udająca pisuar?

----------


## autorus

http://allegro.pl/elektroniczna-desk...143396294.html

tutaj jest taka jedna. Do nowego domu na bank kupuję.

----------


## jajmar

> Pisuar , że tak powiem to relikt przeszłości. Wystarczy na zwykły kibelek dać nakładkę z deską elektroniczną i sprawa załatwiona.





> tutaj jest taka jedna. Do nowego domu na bank kupuję.





> autorus - jak wygląda nakładka na sedes udająca pisuar?


To co pokazujesz to deska udająca bidet. Ja jak Elfir chciałbym zobaczyć tą udająca pisuar.

----------


## autorus

hihi, faktycznie takich nie ma.Chociaż kto wie  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

właśnie dlatego spytałam, bo wydawało mi się, że się pomyliłeś  :big grin:

----------


## Adam626

pisuar udawać może umywalka. WC nie może udawać pisuaru ze wzgl na wysokość

----------


## Liwko

> pisuar udawać może umywalka. WC nie może udawać pisuaru ze wzgl na wysokość


Zawsze można klęknąć.

----------


## Adam1982

albo lać na siedząco

----------


## Elfir



----------


## Lukarna

Jeżeli jest pokój gościnny na dole to jak najbardziej prysznic.

To wygodne i komfortowe rozwiązanie zarówno dla gości jak i domowników.
Przetestowane wielokrotnie.

ps. prysznic na dole mam bez brodzika i jak Elfir pisze używam go do prysznicowania kwiatów czy mycia rzeczy których nie wkładam do wanny z obawy przed zarysowaniem
I moja osobista satysfakcja - chociaz bez drzwi to się z niego nie chlapie na łazienkę - a tak mi w domu głowę suszyli na ten temat - teraz każdy używa z przyjemnością :wiggle:

----------


## beatagl

> dokładnie tak - chwali, bo w domu ma samych chłopów i skończyły się problemy z rozpryskiwanym moczem kiedy sikali na stojąco do sedesu.
> 
> autorus - jak wygląda nakładka na sedes udająca pisuar?


Sorki ale tez mam chłopaków w domu i nikt nie rozpryskuje moczu po łazience, a sikanie na stojąco u mężczyzn to normalka  :smile:

----------


## noc

> Sorki ale tez mam chłopaków w domu i nikt nie rozpryskuje moczu po łazience, a sikanie na stojąco u mężczyzn to normalka


Jeśli ich rozmiar to 1metr to możliwe że nie rozpryskują. :smile:  .
Jeśli ten rozmiar jest inny to chyba nie zauważasz. Żeby utrzymać czystość, to jednak przeciętni mężczyźni muszą siadać :bash:  .
Chyba że zamontują sobie pisuary.

----------


## beatagl

> Jeśli ich rozmiar to 1metr to możliwe że nie rozpryskują. .
> Jeśli ten rozmiar jest inny to chyba nie zauważasz. Żeby utrzymać czystość, to jednak przeciętni mężczyźni muszą siadać .
> Chyba że zamontują sobie pisuary.



Mój mąż i syn nie siadają do sikania !!! sorry, że się wyrażę kolokwialnie - nie "leją" po podłodze, obaj są normalnego wzrostu. Wystarczy żeby każdy domownik dbał o higienę i czystość.

----------


## Elfir

ale nikt tu nie mówi o laniu po podłodze. Po prostu mocz trafiając na lustro wody z dużej wysokości tworzy rozpryskujące się drobne kropelki, które osiadają na ścianach i meblach. To miedzy innymi dlatego trzeba zamykać klapę przed spłukiwaniem toalety.

----------


## beatagl

> ale nikt tu nie mówi o laniu po podłodze. Po prostu mocz trafiając na lustro wody z dużej wysokości tworzy rozpryskujące się drobne kropelki, które osiadają na ścianach i meblach. To miedzy innymi dlatego trzeba zamykać klapę przed spłukiwaniem toalety.


Rozumiem doskonale o czym piszesz, powiedz mi dlaczego w 99% domów nie ma pisuarów ?

ps chyba zeszliśmy z tematu  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

ponieważ w małych blokowych łazienkach przez ostatnie 60 lat nie było na nie miejsca.

A ponieważ to kobiety zwykle zajmują się urządzaniem wnętrz, uznały, że w większej łazience w domku jednorodzinnym bardziej przyda im się bidet  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Rozumiem doskonale o czym piszesz, powiedz mi dlaczego w 99% domów nie ma pisuarów ?


W 99% nie ma też wentylacji mechanicznej i podłogówki po całości. Czy to jest jakieś odniesienie?

----------


## Inwestor012

> Mój mąż i syn nie siadają do sikania !!! sorry, że się wyrażę kolokwialnie - nie "leją" po podłodze, obaj są normalnego wzrostu.


Skoro nie siadają a dookoła nie jest opryskane to znaczy że leją do zlewu  :big grin:

----------


## piotrek0m

Mój dom należy do wąskiego grona 1% domów w którym są 2 pisuary, 2 bidety, prysznic na dole i podłogówka po całości  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Hm, w sumie pisuar może bym i zamontował gdzieś  :smile:   Do bidetu nikt mnie nie przekona ale pisuar? hm, no może.  :smile:

----------


## beatagl

> W 99% nie ma też wentylacji mechanicznej i podłogówki po całości. Czy to jest jakieś odniesienie?



Nie zgodzę się , mechaniczna wentylacja jest już często spotykana, a podłogówka po całości to widzę, że już standard. Przynajmniej ja to już wiele razy widziałam i nie jest to dla mnie nic nowego , a pisuar to jak na razie jeszcze abstrakcja 





> Skoro nie siadają a dookoła nie jest opryskane to znaczy że leją do zlewu


A widziałeś kiedyś zdrowego, normalnego faceta który siada do sikania ? Musisz mieć lanie do zlewu przećwiczone !!! skoro wiesz, że tylko tak można zachować czystość  :smile: 





> Mój dom należy do wąskiego grona 1% domów w którym są 2 pisuary, 2 bidety, prysznic na dole i podłogówka po całości


Skoro i ja będę mieć bidet, prysznic na dole , podłogówkę po całości to chyba to już nie jest wąskie grono ( aha nie mam pisuaru)

----------


## Liwko

> A widziałeś kiedyś zdrowego, normalnego faceta który siada do sikania ?


Nie raz  :yes: 

Dzisiaj właśnie jadę na drinka do kolegi co ma na pisuar. Jurto zdam relację  :smile:

----------


## beatagl

> Nie raz 
> 
> Dzisiaj właśnie jadę na drinka do kolegi co ma na pisuar. Jurto zdam relację


 To ja już rozumiem, po tych drinach , na śrubie  trzeba siadać  :smile: 

jutro to będzie kac morderca  :smile:

----------


## Inwestor012

> Musisz mieć lanie do zlewu przećwiczone !!!


Jest to próba dyskredytacji mojej osoby

----------


## kkkk-kp

> Rodzina się tak przyzwyczaił do zawsze cieplej deski , że jakbym to zmienił to by mnie z domu eksmitowali


Ja do podgrzewania deski wykorzystuję ogrodnika. Codziennie o 7.15 deska ma być nagrzana. Polecam ten sposób na wypadek awarii zasilania.

----------


## beatagl

> Jest to próba dyskredytacji mojej osoby


Wprost przeciwnie  :smile:  to nie lada wyczyn  :smile:

----------


## ana289

Ależ się ubawiłam w Waszym wątku :big lol:  cudowne dywagacje na temat pisuaru :big lol: ...i jakże mi bliskie w moim świecie męża i 3 synów - no muszę o tym pomyśleć :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Byłem, zobaczyłem, zwyciężyłem. I poległem  :big grin:

----------


## beatagl

> Byłem, zobaczyyłem, zyciężyłem. I poległem


I tak trzymać !!!!

----------


## Liwko

Ale! Zobaczcie co można wycisnąć z pisuaru  :big grin: 
https://www.google.pl/search?q=pisua...w=1366&bih=608

----------


## Liwko

Matko jedyna...

----------


## Liwko

Teraz wiem co znaczy walić w trąbę  :big grin:

----------


## viali pl

widzę  humor dopisuje  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

A co ma nie dopisywać?  :wink:

----------


## Adam626

Decyzja podjęta - prysznic jest robiony. Kabbina 90cm półookrągła. bedzie komfortowo :smile:

----------


## noc

> Matko jedyna...


Doskonałe 2 w 1. Urządzenie niby dla panów ale i dla pań COŚ nie gorsze. 
A nawet bardzo dobre w potrzebie  :rotfl:  .

----------


## Mateo33

hAHHAHAHAHA Noc wygrałeś ^^ . Waracając do tematu to pryszic bezbrodzikowy jest super opcją. Ja u siebie mam kabine GIA od Kermi. Zawsze wolałem prysznic, bo nie mam tak dużej łazienki, aby móc wstawić ogromną wygodną wannę. Ale jestem z niej jak najbardziej zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Pozostając w wątku - prysznic na dole zrobiony i był bardzo dobry wybór. I jest też coś lepszego niż bidet. Wszystko się zmieściło. Łazienka jest b.wygodna

----------


## piotrek0m

Bardzo dobry wybór, a jaki to komfort wykąpać się po dniu pracy na budowie ...

----------


## Pasqud

Wielkie dzięki za ten temat. Po zastanowieniu się doszedłem do przekonania, że na cholerę mi prysznic na dole kiedy mają być na górze 2 łazienki. 
Oznacza to powiększenie spiżarki ku mojej radości.

----------


## Buchvi

Haha o rany! Ciekawe co by na to powiedziała moja żonka

----------


## Wlade

A ja odpowiem taj. Jeżeli w domu na parterze jest dodatkowy (poza salonem) pokój to prysznic ma uzasadnienie. Przykładów jest kilka np jakaś poważna choroba, przebywanie w domu osób starszych, czy chociażby gości (jeżeli pokój na dole  jest pokojem gościnnym). Ponadto można skorzystać z prysznica ( jeżeli nie ma się dużego pomieszczenia gospodarczego)chciażby przy przyniesieniu czegoś z zewnątrz domu, badź jako miejsce gdzie schną  np parasole.

----------


## forscher

W naszym domku z uzytkowym poddaszem, którego budowę zaczniemy wiosną 2016 głowna częśc mieszkalna jest na poddaszu (sypialnie no i łazienka z wielka wanna i prysznicem. 

Na dole przewidziany jest pokój - niby dla gości ale życie pokaże co w nim się bedzie znajdowało... A skoro jest pokój to jest i mała łazienka z przysznicem o wymiarach 80 x120.   

_Pozdrav_

----------


## Vitedzki

chyba nie ma sensu, jak sam  stwierdziles, ze rzadko będziecie z tego korzystac. a jakie macie pomieszczenia na parterze?

----------


## piotrek0m

Może być tak, że w przyszłości będzie potrzeba zapewnienia łazienki osobie niepełnosprawnej, ograniczonej ruchowo, itp... prysznic na dole idealnie sprawdzi się w takiej sytuacji... bidet też... warto myśleć długofalowo...

----------


## Mateo33

Zgadzam się prysznic dodatkowy zawsze się przyda. Szczególnie przy dzieciakach, bo poranki z jednym prysznicem i łazienką są tragiczne.... Tak jak pisałem na dole mam GIA kermi bez brodzika a na górze Fila klasyczna i za razem piekna  :smile:

----------


## noc

Wracając stricte do tematu pytania. 
Absolutnie robić prysznic na dole, jeśli tylko jest miejsce. Jeśli nie jest potrzebny dzisiaj, to nie wiadomo czy nie zmieni się to jutro. Wypadki zdarzają się niespodziewanie, czego nikomu nie życzę. W fazie budowania, wykańczania jest to niewielki koszt i problem.

----------


## Adam626

Jako autor wątku jestem mega zodowolony z prysznica na dole. Choćby dlatego że na górze jeszcze nie mieszkam (nie jest gotowe) i gdyby nie prysznic na dole nie miałbym komfortowego życia :smile: 

Obawiam się też że jak już zamieszkam na górze to będę korzystał z prysznica na dole (bo blisko kuchni i powiedzmy przygotowania do wyjścia do pracy też zapewne będą odbywały się na dole)

----------


## jarekpolak

> Prysznic na dole jest bardzo przydatny, zwłaszcza jak ma się rodzinkę. Plus tak jak ktoś wspomniał - nikomu źle nie życzę, ale wypadki sie zdarzaja. Nawet głupie złamanie nogi moze być problematyczne.


tak, tak przy złamanej nodze prysznic na dole to podstawa (jak już wcześniej wiele osób wspominało), tylko jak wziąć prysznic z gipsem na nodze? Może jeszcze jakiś podnośnik, żeby można było wisieć głową w dół? albo żeby woda leciała w górę a nie w dół?

----------


## noc

> tak, tak przy złamanej nodze prysznic na dole to podstawa (jak już wcześniej wiele osób wspominało), tylko jak wziąć prysznic z gipsem na nodze? Może jeszcze jakiś podnośnik, żeby można było wisieć głową w dół? albo żeby woda leciała w górę a nie w dół?


Jaki problem?
Nie szukajmy kłopotów tam, gdzie ich nie ma. Stawiamy plastikowe krzesło do środka, zakładamy zagipsowaną nogę na baterię, słuchawka prysznicowa do ręki i jazda. Jeśli ktoś sobie nie radzi, to zawsze można poprosić męża/żonę o pomoc.
Albo jeszcze lepiej koleżankę/kolegę czy sąsiada/sąsiadkę :big lol:  .
I skutecznie i przyjemnie. 
I ten ból może wtedy nie byłby taki dokuczliwy!!!

----------


## jarekpolak

oczywiście, byle nie robić prysznica na siłę. Mój znajomy "dołożył" prysznic do bardzo małej łazienki na dole (właściwie toalety) i teraz ma około 50cm przejścia pomiędzy kibelkiem a umywalką. Jestem osobiście za prysznicem i na dole i na górze. Wolę prysznic niż wannę, jednak nie za wszelką cenę. Trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze projektu a w trakcie budowy lepiej nie dokładać za wiele.
ps. Wspomniałem mojej ślubnej o pisuarze to mnie zbeształa, że z tego śmierdzieć będzie i temat się urwał. Faktem jest, że z pisuarem skojarzenia mam jedynie z publicznych toalet, więc nie wiem czy w domu też z tego unosi się nieprzyjemna woń  :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Najwygodniej oddawać mocz do umywalki. Myjąc ręce od razu spuszczamy wodę. Moim zdaniem dużo wygodniejsza opcja od pisuaru.
Sikanie do umywalki jest dużo bardziej higieniczne niż opryskiwanie okolicy kibla. Ludzie traktują lanie do zlewu jako coś zabronionego i głupiego ale opcja jest niezastąpiona.

Umywalkę można lepiej spłukać po oddaniu moczu, łatwiej umyć (ciepłą woda) niż pisuar.

----------


## Liwko

> ps. Wspomniałem mojej ślubnej o pisuarze to mnie zbeształa, że z tego śmierdzieć będzie i temat się urwał.


Jeszcze za nim zatęskni, albo będzie ci kazała sikać na siedząco  :big grin:

----------


## Greengaz

> .... tylko jak wziąć prysznic z gipsem na nodze?


Folia spożywcza lub na szerokiej rolce folia stretch. 
Sprawdzone  :yes:

----------


## piotrek0m

> o
> ps. Wspomniałem mojej ślubnej o pisuarze to mnie zbeształa, że z tego śmierdzieć będzie i temat się urwał. Faktem jest, że z pisuarem skojarzenia mam jedynie z publicznych toalet, więc nie wiem czy w domu też z tego unosi się nieprzyjemna woń


Mam 2 pisuary, zarówno w łazience dolnej jak i w górnej. Są to "delikatne" w wyglądzie pisuary z pokrywami. Była to jedna z kilku najlepszych decyzji budowlanych .

----------


## zosiakkk

ale naprawdę sądzicie że w domu opłaca się montować pisuary? po co? przecież każdy facet da radę załatwić się w typowej toalecie, a kobieta w pisuarze - już nie. troche marnotrawstwo miejsca i pieniędzy, tak moim zdaniem...

----------


## Adam626

Jako kobieta nie bardzo wyobrażasz sobie wygodę oddawania moczu do pisuaru. Lanie do kibla nie jest wygodne. Po pierwsze lanie do pisuaru jest dużo wygodniejsze a po drugie nie zapryskuje się moczem okolicy co często zdarza się przy różnicy poziomów przy laniu do kibla

----------


## Liwko

> Jako kobieta nie bardzo wyobrażasz sobie wygodę oddawania moczu do pisuaru. Lanie do kibla nie jest wygodne. Po pierwsze lanie do pisuaru jest dużo wygodniejsze a po drugie nie zapryskuje się moczem okolicy co często zdarza się przy różnicy poziomów przy laniu do kibla


Szzzzczechuulnie po oranżadce  :Lol:

----------


## jarekpolak

> ale naprawdę sądzicie że w domu opłaca się montować pisuary? po co? przecież każdy facet da radę załatwić się w typowej toalecie, a kobieta w pisuarze - już nie. troche marnotrawstwo miejsca i pieniędzy, tak moim zdaniem...


Jak większość pań Jesteś przeciwko a ja jestem przeciwko bidetom! I co z tego skoro "bidet musi być"....
U znajomego w bidecie dzieci myją ręce i woda po łokciach nie cieknie a pan tego domu nogi w nim myje.
Może ktoś z użytkowników/posiadaczy pisuarów mógłby wypowiedzieć się na temat wydobywających się z nich "zapachów"?

----------


## Liwko

> Może ktoś z użytkowników/posiadaczy pisuarów mógłby wypowiedzieć się na temat wydobywających się z nich "zapachów"?


Jeżeli jest spłukane (dużo mniejszą ilością wody!), to czemu mają być zapachy? A jeżeli nie spłukasz to będzie waliło jak z nie spłukanego kibla  :big tongue:

----------


## Bracianka

Jarekpolak, to zabrzmi dość bezpośrednio, ale jak  doświadczysz okresu, to zobaczysz, że bidet jednak jest ok  :wink:  W sumie mój mąż nie wymyślił pisuaru, ale chybabym się strasznie nie kłóciła.

----------


## Adam626

Zdecydowanie lepsza rzecza od bidetu jest bidetka. Po pierwsze wygoda korzystania po drugie do mycia kibla jest niezastapiona. Idealna do bezdotykowego mycia butow. szczotka do kibla staje sie zbedna. No i nie zajmuje miejsca bidetka oraz nie musimy dotykac cialem zimnej muszbli bidetu. Ps tanio sprzedam stelaz bidetu warszawa

----------


## jarekpolak

Mam nadzieję, że okresu nie doświadczę, a Ty nie doświadczysz sytuacji, kiedy poprzedni użytkownik zapomni podnieść tej deski z otworem i troszkę się "chlapnie" a Ty usiądziesz po nim. 
Wiem, bidet ma wiele innych zastosowań niż tylko te typowo kobiece przypadłości.

----------


## piotrek0m

Z pisuaru nic nie śmierdzi, do spłukania potrzeba dużo mniejszej ilości wody. Pokrywa na pisuarze skutecznie maskuje jego "ordynarny" dla co niektórych wygląd. Bidet jest też przydatny do dodatkowych funkcji typu mycie rąk, nóg, buziek dzieciom. Najlepiej we wszystkich łazienkach mieć wszystkie te przyrządy. W dolnej łazience pisuar będzie też przyjazny gościom płci męskiej, którzy nie będą osikiwać naszej muszli. W dolnej łazience bidet będzie wygodny jak przyjdzie się opiekować kimkolwiek mniej sprawnym ruchowo ... warto myśleć długofalowo o własnej wygodzie i warto wygospodarować trochę miejsca na to co dla nas może okazać się wygodne...

----------


## namira

Myślę o własnej wygodzie - dlatego mam dwie łazienki ale  bez  zbędnych urządzeń,dbanie o higienę  wynika z kultury człowieka,to nie jest sprawa posiadania bidetu czy pisuaru,zresztą temat jest o prysznicu na dole - ja mam,można brać kąpiel jednocześnie na dole i w górnej łazience,jest to bardzo wygodne w codziennym życiu.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Myślę o własnej wygodzie - dlatego mam dwie łazienki ale  bez  zbędnych urządzeń,dbanie o higienę  wynika z kultury człowieka,to nie jest sprawa posiadania bidetu czy pisuaru,zresztą temat jest o prysznicu na dole


Ależ nie tłumacz się ... nie mam nic do Twojej higieny.... wpis może być ciekawy dla inwestorów szukających inspiracji w tym temacie  :big grin:

----------


## namira

> Ależ nie tłumacz się ... nie mam nic do Twojej higieny.... wpis może być ciekawy dla inwestorów szukających inspiracji w tym temacie


e,tam- co w nim ciekawego,im mniej sprzętów do mycia,tym lepiej
za to twój wpis,że pisuar  to najlepsza decyzja budowlana jest powalający :smile:

----------


## Adam626

Haha namira im mniej slrzetow tym lepiej. Uwielbiam jak o braku potrzeby sprzetow wypowiadaja sie ludzie ktorzy ich nie maja. Np zmywarka zbedny sprzet czy pisuar zbedny lub tez bidet niepotrzebny. Zrob sobue takie sprzety pokorzystaj i nastepnie sie wypowiadaj czy warto czy nie warto :smile:

----------


## namira

> Haha namira im mniej slrzetow tym lepiej. Uwielbiam jak o braku potrzeby sprzetow wypowiadaja sie ludzie ktorzy ich nie maja. Np zmywarka zbedny sprzet czy pisuar zbedny lub tez bidet niepotrzebny. Zrob sobue takie sprzety pokorzystaj i nastepnie sie wypowiadaj czy warto czy nie warto


Ha,ha pudło - siostra ma i pisuar i bidet,wybudowana pięć lat przede mną, często ją odwiedzam ,więc wiem o czym piszę
widzisz Adamie ,różnimy się i bardzo dobrze,ja uwielbiam zupełnie co innego niż ty.

----------


## jarekpolak

Gdzieś wcześniej padło, że może lepiej pisuar czy bidet na dole zamiast prysznica, więc myślę że to nie off topic.
Pisuar chyba nie zajmuje sporo miejsca i głównie tym przekonałem żonę  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ha,ha pudło - siostra ma i pisuar i bidet,wybudowana pięć lat przede mną, często ją odwiedzam ,więc wiem o czym piszę


Korzystasz z pisuaru siostry? Bo może o jego przydatność lepiej zapytać mężczyzn?

----------


## namira

piotrku - każdy w swoim domu może mieć takie sprzęty i wyposażenie jakie chce,ja nie muszę pytać na forum co ma być w moim domu, i nie muszę bazować na opiniach innych bo wiem co jest niezbędne a bez czego mogę sie obejsć,ty masz pisuar,no i dobrze,u mnie w domu pisuaru nie ma  i nikt nie cierpi z tego powodu :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

nie chodzi chyba o cierpienie z braku lecz poprawę komfortu przed położeniem płytek bo potem to można jedynie pogodzić się z obecną sytuacją.

----------


## Adam626

Prysznic na dole zrobiony i po ponad roku mieszkania mogę powiedzieć że to był dobry wybór mimo ze na piętrze mam kolejne dwa prysznice. Czasami po powrocie z ogrodu korzytam z prysznica na dole, dodatkowo latem się sprawdza na szybkie kąpiele.Warunek - musi to być wygodny prysznic a nie jakiś mały i kulawy bo wtedy rzeczywiście nie bedzie wykorzystywany. To często wygoda powoduje że dany sprzęt jest użytkowany lub w przypadku jej braku robi za eksponat

Pisuaru ostatecznie nie zrobiłem. Czy załuję? nie żałuję, nadal myślę że warto go zrobic :smile: 

Dwie wanny - to też był dobry wybór - sprawdza się.

----------

